# Nikon to invest 2 billion in non-camera business



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

http://nikonrumors.com/2014/06/18/nikon-to-invest-1-96-billion-in-medical-other-growth-areas.aspx/

Interesting, but a smart move to bring in extra revenue to support a market that is taking a loss.


Ps I get personal satisfaction from this so a certain mustachioed nikon fanboy can stop saying how canon sucks cause they make copiers.


----------



## Overread (Jun 18, 2014)

Makes perfect sense to me as well - diversify to survive! 

The recession hobby bubble is likely starting to burst a bit - whilst at the same time the digital camera market is getting more complicated with more players coming to the table and more market lines being realised and developed. Alongside that phones and tablets have made a huge impact on the casual market and have likely slowed sales of many casual level cameras. 

The biggest problem for big companies is often when the market shrinks and they don't adapt to it fast enough; either by diversifying out and gaining other revenue sources or by scaling down their operation to suit a smaller market share. Kodak are a prime example of this - granted the crash to film came very suddenly, but they still failed to downside to suit the smaller, still profitable, film market that has survived..


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nikon to invest $1.96 billion in medical, other growth areas | Nikon Rumors
> 
> Interesting, but a smart move to bring in extra revenue to support a market that is taking a loss.
> 
> ...



i dont know that I  really consider myself a *fanboy* per se, but i appreciate the shout out!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Jun 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nikon to invest $1.96 billion in medical, other growth areas | Nikon Rumors
> 
> Interesting, but a smart move to bring in extra revenue to support a market that is taking a loss.
> 
> ...



Yes, but as a Nikon fanboy, I can now get a colonoscopy that's done entirely with Nikon gear! There was no way I was going to let anything Canon go in there for Eff's sake.


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

Overread said:


> Makes perfect sense to me as well - diversify to survive!  The recession hobby bubble is likely starting to burst a bit - whilst at the same time the digital camera market is getting more complicated with more players coming to the table and more market lines being realised and developed. Alongside that phones and tablets have made a huge impact on the casual market and have likely slowed sales of many casual level cameras.  The biggest problem for big companies is often when the market shrinks and they don't adapt to it fast enough; either by diversifying out and gaining other revenue sources or by scaling down their operation to suit a smaller market share. Kodak are a prime example of this - granted the crash to film came very suddenly, but they still failed to downside to suit the smaller, still profitable, film market that has survived..



Companies have to these days. My company is in 13 markets just to survive.


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Yes, but as a Nikon fanboy, I can now get a colonoscopy that's done entirely with Nikon gear! There was no way I was going to let anything Canon go in there for Eff's sake.



Well I guess they just proved what we all already knew, nikons are for *******s.


----------

